# Wer will Ferrari F360 Modena selber fahren?



## Stollenritter (22. April 2004)

Helfe ab und zu nem Freund in seiner Fahrschule aus.
Im Juni bekommt er für ein Wochenende einen Ferrari, den Ihr auch fahren könnt.
Schaut mal hier:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3673413261&category=40840 

Lasst euch das net durch die Lappen gehen.

Greetz.
Ph!l


----------



## Gelöschter Benutzer (22. April 2004)

Könnte ein Admin diesen Thread mal bitte ins Ebay-Forum verschieben? Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chriz (22. April 2004)

Das heisst, dass ich erst nach düsseldorf reisen muss um dann 45 minuten modena (im stau?!) fahren zu können?


----------



## Fader. (22. April 2004)

Wieso Stau? Es gibt auch Strecken die um D-dorf rumführen ohne Stau.
Wer würde nicht gerne mal in so einem Auto sitzen und ne runde Power unterm Hintern spüren?


----------



## juppzupp911 (22. April 2004)

Ich fahr lieber elfer......................


----------



## Phoenix83 (22. April 2004)

Mir reicht mein Fahrrad. Und das steht nicht in Düsseldorf sondern hinten Im Fahrradschuppen


----------



## Stollenritter (23. April 2004)

Net schlecht, dass jemand sein Fahrrad mit nem Ferrari vergleicht. Ich glaube da hat jmd von Autos keine Ahnung.
Aso noch was, 911er fahren kann ich auch kostenfrei bei meinem Porsche-Händler.


----------



## northpoint (23. April 2004)

Zitat aus der Angebotsbeschreibung:

"Der Ferrari ist ein Fahrschulauto ausgestattet mit einer Doppelpedalerie."

Das fehlt mir noch!Mich bremst keiner aus...;-)


----------



## Red Bull Biker (24. April 2004)

ich bekomms für 35 eus muß dafür aber nach münchen.


----------



## Phoenix83 (24. April 2004)

Stollenritter schrieb:
			
		

> Net schlecht, dass jemand sein Fahrrad mit nem Ferrari vergleicht. Ich glaube da hat jmd von Autos keine Ahnung.
> Aso noch was, 911er fahren kann ich auch kostenfrei bei meinem Porsche-Händler.



Was ist denn bei dir die Definition von Vergleich? Wenn mir mein Fahrrad reicht vergleiche ich es in diesem Moment noch lang nicht mit nem Auto. Vielleicht mal besser lesen das nächste mal.


----------



## Stollenritter (24. April 2004)

Ich habe einen Thread gestartet mit dem Thema "Wer will Ferrari F360 Modena selber fahren?" und net was mir neben dem Ferrari reichen würde. Mit dem Vergleich gebe ich dir recht, aber in dem Moment ist mir wirklich nichts besseres eingefallen. Wollte nur wissen wie das Interesse hier im Forum ist und net wem sein Fahrrad reicht, was hinten im Schuppen steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pissnelke (24. April 2004)

wenn ich son wagen fahre will ich auch heizen. mit fahrschulleherer daneben wohl kaum möglich.
ne danke


----------



## Stollenritter (30. April 2004)

Der Fahrlehrer läßt dich damit heizen, aber da wo es erlaubt ist. Du kannst dir sicherlich vorstellen, dass das versicherungstechnisch sehr schwer zu regeln ist, wenn du in der Innenstadt mit 200km/h irgendwo gegen fährst und wohlmöglich noch ein paar Leute ummähst. Erstens würden dann beide(Fahrer und der Fahrlehrer) ihren Führerschein verlieren und damit wäre auch die Fahrlehrerlizenz weg. Was das heißt brauche ich jawohl net zu schreiben oder?!


----------



## SteffenScott (1. Mai 2004)

geht auch billiger
beim audihändler nen a6 ausleihen
zum porsche händler fahren nen 996er oder so leihen
und ab zum ferrari händler und mit ferrari probe fahren


----------



## Pissnelke (2. Mai 2004)

wenn ich will, bzw. nett zu einer gewissen person bin, kann ich auch porsche fahren (beliebiges modell, auch gt2-3  ) 
wenn man das mal gefahren ist will man gar nicht mehr...


----------



## Püttrocker (2. Mai 2004)

Einfach ab auf die 52 mit dem Ding und dann ordentlich kette geben


----------

